# Lathe Stand



## pmpartain (Mar 23, 2009)

Does anyone know where plans to a good lathe stand are?  I need to build a stand for a Nova DVR XP.  It didn't come with a stand.  The pre-made ones from Teknatool are $276 for the hybrid and $400 for the cast iron.  I could get my hands on some 3" square metal tubing and maybe 1/4" plate steel, or use 4X4 and 2X6 construction.  Any opinions?

Teknatool has plans for one on their website and in the manual that came with the lathe.  They are using 2X4 and 2X6 basically.  If anybody has pictures of a stand for one of these, I'd sure like to see them.

Thanks


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 23, 2009)

My husband and I bought heavy duty garage shelving from Lowe's and made 2 separate stands for our lathes. 
Bolted the lathe to the top to minimize vibrations on the big lathe.

They work great and have the added benefit of a bottom shelf that you can adjust the height on.

Nancy


----------



## john l graham (Mar 23, 2009)

Check this one out!
It is maybe more than you had in mind.  This guy spent weeks designing and building this stand.


----------



## keithlong (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey,
I dont have my lathe yet, but I have bought a metal teacher's desk at an auction sale, actually I bought 2 of them, one for my lathe and the other one I will make a work table out of. I like the teacher's desk because it has drawers that I can store all the stuff in. They were $5.00 each. They are heavy made.


----------



## pmpartain (Mar 23, 2009)

The heavy duty shelving sounds promising.  What dimensions are the shelves.

The guy that built that stand knocked it out of the park!

The metal desk would be good as well, but I need to stay with as small a footprint as possible.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Dario (Mar 23, 2009)

Best I've seen was made by one of ours Kevin (dubdrvrkev)  Do a search if you want to see it.

Check this if it will work for you...

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=2218-55738-LWWB08-3D4563&lpage=none


----------



## Dario (Mar 23, 2009)

Here it is...Kevin's lathe stand

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=19679


----------



## pmpartain (Mar 23, 2009)

You are right!  I really like that stand!  I need to price out some metal.  Where do you get the adjustable feet?


----------



## ranchonodinero (Mar 23, 2009)

See if you can find a set of Jet cast iron legs-apply some truck flooring to the top and attach your lathe.  Simple and sturdy.


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 24, 2009)

pmpartain said:


> The heavy duty shelving sounds promising. What dimensions are the shelves.
> 
> The guy that built that stand knocked it out of the park!
> 
> ...


 
This is what we bought from Lowe's:








 *Edsal*
*Maxi Rack Steel Shelving Unit*


*Item #: 101933 Model: CR4824**$88.88*













Because product availability varies by area, please enter your local zip code to see item availability.*Zip Code:* Already have an account with Lowe's? Log in.




 


Goes together with a hammer. We cut the rails by about 6" to get the right height and not have thems sticking up, in the way.

And we got two lathe tables from one shelving unit.

They are 36 1/2" x 18 1/2"


----------



## wb7whi (Mar 24, 2009)

Made mine from 2X4's and plywood


----------



## jclark58 (Mar 24, 2009)

I helped Kevin move his lathe and lathe stand a couple of times this weekend as we borrowed it for a club demonstration and for some hands on classes with the same demonstrator.  His stand is very sturdy and very well made but after the lathe is removed it is still light enough that 2 people can load it in and out of a truck relatively easily.  The lathe is held in place with 6 bolts that match perfectly with 6 holes that were drilled and tapped into the top plate.  If he had to do it over again he wouldn't have used a solid top plate as the chips that fall between the ways have nowhere to go.

Jason


----------



## holmqer (Mar 24, 2009)

I used the Rousseau modular bench system from Woodcraft. You buy the legs and stretchers seperately so that you can size to fit your needs, and has feet to adjust height.

You can use an oversize top since the top does not fit into a frame. My top was 2 pieces of 3/4" Plywood laminated together. I put the DVR on hardwood riser blocks so that the chips can escape.


----------



## pmpartain (Mar 24, 2009)

I saw the Rousseau stuff on Woodcraft.  How thick is the metal?

I also don't want to use a solid top.  Just for the chips.  

Where can you get some Jet cast iron legs?

There are some legs for a Delta 12" lathe on Ebay.  $110.  I don't know if that's a good price or not.

I am guessing that legs for a 12" lathe will be taller than legs for a 16" lathe, but I am 6'2" and most stands are a bit short for me.

Thanks for all the help everybody.


----------



## ranchonodinero (Mar 24, 2009)

*replacements/ask*



pmpartain said:


> I saw the Rousseau stuff on Woodcraft.  How thick is the metal?
> 
> I also don't want to use a solid top.  Just for the chips.
> 
> ...


Ask around-a set may have been returned for cosmetic reasons.


----------



## pmpartain (Mar 24, 2009)

Well I just bought a stand from a Woodcraft store.  Woodcraft had a model they don't sell anymore.  It's a generic stand.  This store had one left over and I just happened to find it.  They still sell the extended version, but have sold out of the smaller one that I bought.


----------



## holmqer (Mar 24, 2009)

pmpartain said:


> I saw the Rousseau stuff on Woodcraft.  How thick is the metal?
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help everybody.



The legs are 12 gauge which is 0.1046" nominal thickness

The stretchers are 16 gauge which is 0.0598" nominal thickness


----------



## pmpartain (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info on the Rousseau.  The stand that I bought says the metal thickness is 4mm which I think is is about .157".  Hope it works well.


----------



## themartaman (Mar 28, 2009)

*Stand*

How you build it depends on what you turn. Large bowls require a lot of weight and bracing. Especially when that out of round chunk of wood starts turning. If you have a welder then steel is the way to go. I have been considering a round pipe horizontally with legs attached and plates on top to mount lathe. You can fill the pipe with sand or scrap steel. Having a welder opens all sorts of possibilities.


----------



## avbill (Mar 31, 2009)

every inexpensive:
http://www.woodcentral.com/cgi-bin/readarticle.pl?dir=turning&file=articles_531.shtml


----------



## pmpartain (Apr 1, 2009)

That looks like a well thought out solid stand.  I might have gone that way if I hadn't already bought.  Got my lathe set up and ready to go.  Now just have to find time in between Tee Ball practices to use it!


----------

